# New 6wt fly rod Yellowstone Anglers shoot out



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Overall winner – Douglas Sky G
Best powerful 6-weight – G. Loomis NRX+
Best saltwater 6-weights – Douglas Sky G Salt, Hardy Zane Pro
Best mid-priced freshwater 6-weight – Hardy Shadow ($389.95)
Best mid-priced saltwater 6-weight – Orvis Recon Saltwater ($549)
Best streamer/sink tip 6-weight – G. Loomis NRX+
Best mid-priced streamer/sink tip 6-weight – Orvis Recon (Freshwater)
Best inexpensive streamer/sink tip 6-weight – Orvis Clearwater 
Best inexpensive freshwater 6-weight – Echo Carbon XL ($169)
Best inexpensive saltwater 6-weight – Echo Boost Blue ($249.00)
Best Price – Echo Carbon XL ($169)
Best craftsmanship – G. Loomis Asquith, T&T Avantt
Best warranty policies – Douglas Sky G, G. Loomis NRX+, Echo Carbon XL
Most fun to fish – Douglas Sky G, G. Loomis Asquith 
Lightest overall weight – Sage Trout LL
Lightest overall swing weight – Douglas Sky G Salt, Moonshine Vesper 
Best indicator/nymphing rod – G. Loomis NRX+, Beulah G2 Platinum
Best 30’ performance – Douglas Sky G
Best 50’ performance – Douglas Sky G
Best 75’ performance – G. Loomis Asquith, G. Loomis NRX+
Softest/most buttery feel – Echo Bad Ass Glass
Best single hand spey – Beulah G2 Platinum 
Best high stick/mending capabilities – Beulah G2 Platinum
Eye catchers – G. Loomis Asquith, Scott Centric, Hardy Ultralite, T&T Avantt 
Best chance to clear a tangle (biggest guides and tiptop) – Douglas Sky G Salt, Hardy Zane Pro, Echo Boost Blue, Echo Bad Ass Glass
Thickest grip for big hands – Taylor Anomaly, Beulah G2 Platinum, TFO Axiom II-X
Most likely to make your fishing buddies jealous – G. Loomis Asquith
Most likely to hook a hog – All of them!


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> Overall winner – Douglas Sky G
> Best powerful 6-weight – G. Loomis NRX+
> Best saltwater 6-weights – Douglas Sky G Salt, Hardy Zane Pro
> Best mid-priced freshwater 6-weight – Hardy Shadow ($389.95)
> ...


No Scott sector?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

“Gusting wind is the worst and makes judging longer distance accuracy almost impossible”. Someone tell that to the fish.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Everybody gets a prize!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> “Gusting wind is the worst and makes judging longer distance accuracy almost impossible”. Someone tell that to the fish.


Sounds like real life!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Hank said:


> Everybody gets a prize!


Seems like it but at least George and crew explain why different rods work for different water, conditions, and lines. Plus cost options. A good 6wt can excel in a wide variety of fly fishing species and conditions in both fresh and salt. One of my favorite rod sizes.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Overall winner – Douglas Sky G
> Best powerful 6-weight – G. Loomis NRX+
> Best saltwater 6-weights – Douglas Sky G Salt, Hardy Zane Pro
> Best mid-priced freshwater 6-weight – Hardy Shadow ($389.95)
> ...


His reviews are pretty good as long as you know that he really, really likes G Loomis and compares all other rods against it.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

It's more of a trout style 6 weight shootout, so no Scott Sector, just the Centric.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Steve_Mevers said:


> His reviews are pretty good as long as you know that he really, really likes G Loomis and compares all other rods against it.


Same due to experience with other brands of fly rods or casting rods.


----------



## Wyfly (Feb 1, 2019)

Steve_Mevers said:


> His reviews are pretty good as long as you know that he really, really likes G Loomis and compares all other rods against it.


Probably the most accurate way to put it. I love G Loomis rods as much as the next guy but man these shootouts don’t change. I did laugh at the disclaimer they put in there about how George had input designing the Douglas that won it.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

I struggle with Korean sticks that cost $800.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone must be trying to sell alot of Douglas fly rods. 

Its gotten predictable...sell NRX to the guys with deep pockets, sell Douglas to the middle tier buyers...same story for years now...


----------

